# Sticky Poop



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Roshi had his two rounds of sticky poop today. I'm not sure if it's something I should be concerned or not. 

This morning, he was groaning and moaning while trying to pass some poop and when it came out, 1/2 of it was stuck on the ground, and the other on his bum. I thought it was from the corn nibbles that I dropped on the ground yesterday and he got to it, since his sticky poop had corn in it. However, once I cleaned him all up... butt bath at like frickin 6:30 am, he was all hyper and excited and chompped down the little amount of breakfast I gave him. So I know he wasn't sick. 

THe sitter told me he pooped twice while he was wiht her. The poop was a little mushy, but she said overall he was ok. He came home with a nice clean butt.

Then tonight, another round of moan and groan of sticky poop. No corn. Butt bath 2. Afterward, he was all excited. However, I didn't want to give him dinner just to let his tummy settle a little. 

But over the weekend, I gave him some canned puppy food. Just 1/4 can at dinner time. BF wanted the dog to celebrate Canada day. :S So could it also be the canned food? Is this sticky poop something to be concerned about?


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Any new food will take adjustment and cause loose stools until they do adjust. My puppy is very sensitive. Any stress (ie a car ride or staying overnight when we're out of town) will result in a 1-2 days of looser stool for my dog. Super regular schedule and he's as right as rain. I always give my dog about 3 days before I'll let myself be concerned about looser poops or skipping meals. Usually after 2 days, my guy is back to normal.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Sweet. I figured if he's still playing, eating, and pooping (firm or loose), he should be fine. Well, no more can food for him (just a dumb useless celebration thing anyways). Kibbles again.

On the bright side... accident free for 5 days in a row.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

5 days in a ROW!!! Awesome!!! SO happy you guys are on the right track now and SO proud of you for hanging in there and working so hard with Roshi!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Five days in a row deserves a party!!! :whoo: arty:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

WooHoo, I am glad Roshi has been accident free. Hopefully, you aren't as stressed as you were. I love his picture-he is too cute!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I've adjusted plus daycare helps. I'm counting down to the days when he'll start to calm down so he can come to work with me for a few days instead. Daycare is not cheap (but thank god for my recent raise!).

Good poop today. He's good to go again! Woohoo! :whoo:


----------

